# suggest  Graphic Card under 10K for animation purpose.



## ysmonyog (Feb 10, 2011)

my existing config is in my signature. Please suggest a graphic card under 10K.
I need it in April.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

by then you will be able to get a Sapphire/MSI HD6850 @ 9.5k~~


----------



## The_Man (Feb 10, 2011)

I recommend an Nvdia card.CUDA might turn out to be very useful for you in the future.Adobe products make use of it.Not sure about other apps.ATI offers raw gaming performance.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 10, 2011)

@ The_Man
Not necessarily. AMD's APP (its counterpart of CUDA) is being supported by more and more applications. We also need to see the OP's requirements as he may not use applications that use CUDA.


----------



## himangshu (Feb 10, 2011)

@OP:
If u want CUDA :- ZOTAC GTX 460 or else if u donot want CUDA then  MSI 6850.


----------



## ysmonyog (Feb 10, 2011)

This is for my son, who after 10+2 exams in March,  will be joining some animation course. I have no knowledge about CUDA or when and at what level this will be used.
p.s. No to gaming.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Wait for gts 550. It will support cuda and might give raw gaming performance too in the lines of a 6850.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2011)

hey - he mentioned it's "not for gaming" so a WS card might be suitable for him.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh man i completely missed the animation part!!!

Get a amd firepro v4800 @ 10k~.

But if adobe is on the list then go ahead with nvidia. Adobe favours cuda.

Also let us know which graphics card do the animation studio recommend?
Which softwares u will use?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh i missed it too. Rendering cards are very expensive and nvidia femi based quadros will cost an arm and a leg. Jaskanwar's suggestion is also my choice as the v4800 is a great card and is relatively cheap for the performance it gives.

But op should also check the softwares he will use and their requirements.


----------



## ysmonyog (Feb 13, 2011)

> But op should also check the softwares he will use and their requirements.



The Animation Academy has listed following softwares:
Adobe- Illustrator, Photoshop, Premier
CorelDraw, Sound Forge, Macrodedia Flash,
Combustion, Dreamweaver, 3DsMax, Maya.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2011)

ysmonyog, let me clarify thetype of graphics card 1st.. there are two types of graphics cards available, gaming Graphics card and workstation graphics card.

As the name suggests, gaming graphics cards are mainly developed for providing good gaming experience. But now a days lots of extra features have been added to these cards and they are now capable of improving the performance of lots of applications apart from gaming.
All the applications you've mentioned are actually going to be benefited even if you add a current generation gaming cards. These cards are available in all the ranges, from 2K to 40K

On the other hand, Workstation cards are designed to assist the development works and gaming is simply not possible of them. So if you add these kind of graphics card then obviously the performance boost will be huge but on the expense of gaming experience and I'm sure your son is not gonna like it. These cards are costly and you can't find a decent one at below 10K price tag.

So if you take my suggestion, I'll recommend you a modern generation gaming cards which will solve both the purpose. My suggestion will be Zotac GTX 460 1 GB @ 10K. The reason for suggesting an nVidia card is as CUDA is more mature and the number of softwares support nVidia's card is greater than that of ATI.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2011)

+1 for 460. Adobe favours cuda.


----------



## ysmonyog (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Cilus for explaining the Graphic Cards and suggestion for Zotac GTX460 1GB.
Jaskanwar has also given it a +1. 
I shall purchase this card at the end of March.
Thanks everyone.

p.s. I hope I dont need to upgrade my RAM / PSU / UPS for working with these softwares and new Graphic Card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2011)

all your components are perfect. 

but by end of march Nvidia Geforce GTS 550 will also be available. just keep track of this forum .


----------



## ysmonyog (Apr 4, 2011)

It is buying time now.
Zotec GTX460 - Rs 10.6K
Zotec GTX460 AMP - Rs. 11.6K
Zotec GTX460 SE - 9.5K
Pl suggest which one to buy.


----------



## rajsujayks (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm currently using an nVidia ASUS ENGTS450 (1GB)... Am very happy with it's performance...Rendering is very quick too... (I did some Adobe Premiere movies...and also regularly use MediaCoder...) I got it for Rs.8K a month back... Now with the GTS 550Ti around the corner, you might as well go for it... CUDA really speeds things up in animation and rendering work...

As for the gaming spec (just for the sake of it!) GTS 450 gives ~50fps in NFS Hot Pursuit at max settings in 1440x900... And also ~40fps in Mafia2 at max settings at the same resolution... Haven't tested Crysis 2 yet...



ysmonyog said:


> It is buying time now.
> Zotec GTX460 - Rs 10.6K
> Zotec GTX460 AMP - Rs. 11.6K
> Zotec GTX460 SE - 9.5K
> Pl suggest which one to buy.



I assume thats ZOTAC...The Amp! versions are extremely overclocked...But I don't think that'll benefit rendering...Games will be faster though...Besides, overclocked cards run a bit hot... And the SE edition has less number of stream processors (288 to the normal 336, which will definitely impact rendering performance) So you can safely go with the vannila GTX460... (This is my opinion!)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 4, 2011)

ysmonyog said:


> It is buying time now.
> *Zotec GTX460* - Rs 10.6K
> Zotec GTX460 AMP - Rs. 11.6K
> Zotec GTX460 SE - 9.5K
> Pl suggest which one to buy.



i highlighted.


----------

